# NFS Most Wanted Black edition ....Cheats Prb



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 24, 2007)

i m trying to unlock all the cars by using "iammostwanted" cheat code......but  i m unable to do so....

*i13.tinypic.com/2dkemox.png

*i12.tinypic.com/345hkic.jpg

*i16.tinypic.com/2d1pym0.jpg

*i15.tinypic.com/4d44klv.jpg

i have to enter the code at which screen 1 ,2 ,3 or 4 ?

Thnx

BlackBerry7100g

is ne 1 willing to help ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 24, 2007)

1
:d


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 24, 2007)

> i have to enter the code at which screen 1 ,2 ,3 or 4 ?



1


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 24, 2007)

i enter the code....then come to free roam n guide my shop towards the car lot to find all the cars still locked


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 24, 2007)

challenge series is where you'll find the unlocked cars, not in career mode


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 24, 2007)

ok thnx BMW


----------

